# Brand New Kitty!



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all, been a while since i posted on here but have recently got a brand new kitty!!

So thought id share a few pics of our new addition "Fudge" who is settling in with our almost 1yr old "Wazza". Enjoy


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bless! soooooooo! cute.


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

So sweet, wazza looks happy to have a friend


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww the size difference is adorable!
there both beautiful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Congratulations


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fudge is a cute little thing :001_tt1: Lovely to see them settled together


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

both gorgeous!v


----------



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the messages guys, they are both currently asleep on a pile of clean washing


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Seffi, gorgeous gorgeous kitten and i love the name "Fudge".....good luck with him..........CHRIS.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

they're both gorgeous things, I love their colours!!!


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL CATS! they're both stunning  xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what a gorgous kitty, bless, how adorable.
both your cats are lovely,
michelle x


----------

